# Sim City: Städte der Zukunft im Launch-Trailer



## PCGH-Redaktion (15. November 2013)

*Sim City: Städte der Zukunft im Launch-Trailer*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Sim City: Städte der Zukunft im Launch-Trailer gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Sim City: Städte der Zukunft im Launch-Trailer


----------



## ilchy (15. November 2013)

*Sim City: Städte der Zukunft im Launch-Trailer*

Nicht kaufen!! Buged nur noch mehr ! 

Es reicht schon ein kleiner blick in das SimCity Forum 

EA - KILL IT WITH FIRE, wobei mir EA eher wie eine Kakalarke nach einem Atomschlag vorkommt - Tot aber immer noch irgendwie am leben.


----------



## Sharidan (15. November 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Städte der Zukunft im Launch-Trailer*

Lasst ja die Finger von dem Addon. Genug Berichte gelesen um mir die Finger an diesem Stück Verbugtheit nicht zu verbrennen.

Spart das Geld lieber oder geht mit euer Freundin nen Saufen, habt ihr mehr gemacht und am Ende bekommt ihr vielleicht mehr als dieses Stück Software Verbrechen .


----------



## DieLutteR (15. November 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Städte der Zukunft im Launch-Trailer*

Es ist eine Frechheit: Der Erwerb von SimCity 5 war mein größter Fehlkauf.
Dann kam wenigstens eine Umfrage a la "Was wollt ihr von SimCity?".
Darin wurde so ein Add-On ja schon angedeutet...aber das echt nur dieses Add-On kommt, ohne weitere Bugfixes ist eine Frechheit!


----------



## ilchy (15. November 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Städte der Zukunft im Launch-Trailer*



DieLutteR schrieb:


> Es ist eine Frechheit: Der Erwerb von SimCity 5 war mein größter Fehlkauf.
> Dann kam wenigstens eine Umfrage a la "Was wollt ihr von SimCity?".
> Darin wurde so ein Add-On ja schon angedeutet...aber das echt nur dieses Add-On kommt, ohne weitere Bugfixes ist eine Frechheit!


 
"ohne" Bugfixes ist nicht ganz richtig. Es gibt viele Gebäudefunktionien die das Verkehrsaufkommen drastisch senken, da z.B. Drohnen einkaufen fliegen für die Sims und somit diese nicht mehr mit ihren Autos die Straße verstopfen. Weiterer Punkt ist die Aussage "es sind keine größeren Karten machbar", jedoch gibt es nun diese "legendären" Supertower die expliziet damit beworben werden: "Bau deine Stadt nicht in die Weite, baut absofort in die Höhe".

Also, wir sind jetzt da angekommen was das Tischlein deck dich der Gamingindustrie ist, egal welcher Service geboten wird, der Kunde zahlt ! Jetzt halt auch für Bugfixes / Workarounds bestehender Probleme in seinen Spielen.....


----------

